# Who provides the name server when i want to host a domain?



## DDSvpsHost (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, i have some trouble understand who provides the name server when i want to host a domain?

Supposing a purchase a Domain from a third party website and want to host the domain on the servers of a company providing web hosting services. I would love to know who provides the name servers; the company offering the domains or the web hosting company?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 20, 2015)

It depends. In shared hosting typically the hosting company does. With a vps more often than not the company does not provide name servers, so you would either have to use the domain registrar's name servers, run your own, or use another dns service.


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm a bit puzzled, you have host in your name and you don't know the basics of hosting?

If you buy shared hosting the host provides you them, they allow that domain to point to the server with them.

If you buy a VPS you make the name servers yourself by using child name servers and point them to the IP. You also have to make the A records on the server as-well.

If you can't do the basics I recommend you use a Managed provider and learn with them.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Oct 20, 2015)

@*DDSvpsHost Usually the seller is the registrar or at least they have the interface to connect to the registrar.*

*At the registrar, you can point to their DNS server, or set the zone if you host your own server.*

*It is the registrar that glue your domain name when you register, but you may choose who would host your dns server.*


----------



## DDSvpsHost (Oct 20, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> I'm a bit puzzled, you have host in your name and you don't know the basics of hosting?
> 
> If you buy shared hosting the host provides you them, they allow that domain to point to the server with them.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input and for enlightening those who didn't know this information. 
But just for the record, i believe this is a forum based on discussions of all genres. I might have infos that you don't have and for the fact that i put a topic on here doesn't necessarily mean i know nothing about it but rather want others who are yet to cross that line understand before they get there. So don't be so quick to conclude without fully understanding why someone does something. Thanks


----------



## RLT (Oct 20, 2015)

Might have phrased it like, How would you word a FAQ on DNS Servers for a knowledge base?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 21, 2015)

> Might have phrased it like, How would you word a FAQ on DNS Servers for a knowledge base?



You'd think - but he's already had posts/topics removed because all he's doing is trying to 'SEO' spam his 'business' on the forum with BS keywords and aff links.


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 21, 2015)

DDSvpsHost said:


> Licensecart said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit puzzled, you have host in your name and you don't know the basics of hosting?
> ...


If you don't know the basics I feel so sorry for your poor customers, it's one of the first things you need to know running a hosting business, that and how to install Centos and cPanel, as-well as locking cPanel down. If you posted here to help others then there's a nice tutorial section on the forum where you could have posted the correct answer instead of… in my opinion looked a fool.

Good luck.


----------



## flopv (Oct 21, 2015)

Hosting provider provide Nameserver, when you purchase hosting with them.


----------

